# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Huidreiniging:ook s'ochtends belangrijk - Artikel

## Agnes574

Huidreiniging: ook 's ochtends belangrijk!

Dat de huid elke avond gereinigd en ontschminkt moet worden, is genoegzaam bekend. Maar ‘s ochtends slaan nogal wat vrouwen de reinigingsfase over en beginnen ze zich meteen te schminken. Een slechte gewoonte! 


Waarom reinigen? 

Omdat er zich ‘s ochtends nogal wat onzuiverheden op onze huid bevinden, ook al zijn die niet altijd te zien. Hoe komt dat? Eerst en vooral omdat onze huid heel hard werkt tijdens onze slaap. Het resultaat is altijd afval: dode huidcellen die de huid beletten om te ademen. En dat is niet alles … Ook de vetzuren die deze activiteit van de cellen mogelijk maken, hopen zich op. De huid wordt dus vetter. Komt daarbij dat sommige mensen, afhankelijk van de temperatuur in de slaapkamer en de manier waarop ze slapen, ’s nachts ook zweten. Besluit: voor u uw dagcrème en/of make-up aanbrengt, moet u bij het opstaan uw gezicht zorgvuldig reinigen! Anders verliest u uw frisse tint. 


Reiniging ‘s ochtends: met water! 

‘s Avonds is het reinigen van de huid vooral bedoeld om de make-up te verwijderen. Aangezien vette substanties daar het best voor geschikt zijn, zijn de meeste ontschminkers nogal romig. Als u graag van friste houdt, profiteer dan van de ochtend: reinigen met veel water én met aangepaste producten is toegelaten! U moet uw gezicht dan wel meteen afdrogen (langdurig contact met water droogt de huid uit). Doe dat liever doppend dan wrijvend, en natuurlijk altijd met een schone handdoek. Wrijf uw huid daarna in met een goede hydraterende dagcrème naar uw keuze.


De friste van de ochtend 

Water is ‘s ochtends nog om een andere reden interessant: het helpt het gezicht ontzwellen, vooral dan de huid rond de ogen. En dat is net die zone die ons er ‘s ochtends soms wat verfomfaaid doet uitzien… Dit effect wordt veroorzaakt door de werking van de vloeistoffen in onze huid. Die stromen ‘s nachts naar de plaatsen in ons gezicht waar de weefsels van de huid slapper zijn – vooral rond de ogen dus, want net daar is de huid heel dun. Het resultaat: we zien er helemaal opgezwollen uit. Om de huidweefsels weer strakker te maken, kunt u deze zone wassen met heel fris water. Als u er weinig voor voelt om uw hoofd onder de kraan te houden, kunt u het ook doen met een verstuiver die u ergens op een koele plaats bewaart.



15/07/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

